# Sound in Homepage einbauen? mit Stop and Play?



## msweb (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich beschreib mal kurz was ich machen möchte.
Hab eine Frameseite gebaut, wo im Nullframe ein MP laufen soll, damit nicht bei jedem Seitenwechsel die Musik von vorne anfängt. Soweit so gut.
Jetzt will ich aber im Navi-Menü eine Möglichkeit einbauen, diesen Sound zu aktivieren und auch abschalten zu können. Es soll aber dann so laufen, das dasteht: PLAY MUSIK und wenn sie denn läuft soll dastehen STOP MUSIK und dann solls auch aufhören..Da ich das noch nicht so lange mache, hab ich nach einigem rumprobieren langsam die Nase voll.
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen wie ich das auch hinbekommen kann?

Danke Mirko


----------



## Peter Bönnen (24. Februar 2004)

Bei "Stopp" eine leere Seite in den "Musik"-Frame laden, bei "Start" wieder die normale Seite? Nur so ein Gedanke.

Eigentlich antworte ich aber nur, um dir generell vom Gebrauch irgendwelcher Hintergrunddudeleien abzuraten. Noch schlimmer als ein mieses Design ist für mich eine Seite, die plötzlich anfängt rumzuplärren. Da suche ich nicht erst nach einem Stopp-Button, sondern nehm lieber direkt das schneller erreichbare "X".

Aber wie immer ist's mir im Grunde egal .

Peter


----------



## msweb (24. Februar 2004)

*?*

Wie meinst Du das?

Es ist ne rein private und kleine Page, wo sich nur sehr wenig Leute rumtummeln, von daher geht es auch mal mit Musik. Es soll aber nicht automatisch loslaufen ( soweit hatte ich es ja schon), sondern NUR mit Eingabeaufforderung, also CLICK PLAY.
Da die Musikdatei aber in einem anderen FRamesitzt, weiss ich nicht so recht, wie ich die dazu bekomme loszuspielen und dann auch wieder abschalten zu können...

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Xaicon (24. Februar 2004)

Da Du die Musikdatei über ein "unsichtbares" Frame einbindest, ist das eigendlich recht simpel:

folgende Zeilen in die Navigation:

```
<A HREF="playmusic.htm" TARGET="framename"> Musik: Play</A>
<A HREF="nomusic.htm" TARGET="framename"> Musik: Stop</A>
```

Die Datei "nomusic.htm" kann Inhanltlich leer sein.
In der Datei "playmusic.htm" steht dann der Aufruf für Deine Musikdatei.


----------



## msweb (25. Februar 2004)

hm, soweit hab ich es hinbekommen, das es zumindest mit dem Click geht, jetzt hab ich das Problem, das sich die musik.htm im neuen Fenster und nicht in der leer.htm öffnet...schick ich das dorthin, gehts nicht, oder eben mit ner neuen oder gleichen Site...

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Xaicon (26. Februar 2004)

Das Problem kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.  
Hast Du die _Target_-Deklaration richtig?
Oder poste mal den Code vom Frameset.


----------



## msweb (26. Februar 2004)

Code:

<frameset rows="0,*" border=0 margin=0 frameborder="0">
<frame src="nomusik.html" name="oben_leer" scrolling=no>
<frame src="start.htm" name="content">
</frameset>

geht also ohne Musik los, und bei Click auf die musik.html soll diese sich ja in der nomusik.html. öffnen, das macht die aber nicht.....

Gruß Mirko


----------



## SilverVegeto (29. Februar 2004)

Hy, ja das möchte ich auch gerne nur, habe ich da was vestgestellt. Wenn man das auf eure Weise macht und dann bei seiner HomePage auf eine anderen html´-seite beispiel "Freunde", hört die Musik wieder auf und mann muss wieder erst klicken, könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## mmrtl (6. März 2004)

Hallo, habe eine 100% Lösung gefunden.

1. Erstellt zwei *.html Seiten - playmusik.html und nomusik.html
In der Seite playmusik.html fügt Ihr einfach den gewünschten Sound ein. 
Die Seite nomusik.html lasst Ihr einfach lehr.

2. Erstellt als nächstes in einer Tabelle einen Inlineframe ( musik.htm).
Unter Inlineframeeigenschaften stellt Ihr folgendes ein.
Name = musikframe, Startseite = musik.htm (Name des Inlineframes)
Breite und Höhe = 1 Pixel, Ränder = Breite und Höhe = 1
Bildlaufleiste = nie, bei Rahmen anzeigen das Häkchen entfernen.

Jetzt braucht Ihr nur noch zwei grafische Buttons nach Wahl.
Wenn Ihr beim Aufruf der Homepage direkt den Sound haben wollt müsst Ihr
im Inlineframe unter Seiteneigenschaften einen Sound auswählen.

Dann im Einschaltbutton einen Hyperlink einfügen. 
Adresse = playmusik.html - Zielframe = musikframe

Beim Stoppbutton. Adresse = nomusik.html - Zielframe = musikframe

Fertig !

Wichtig ! der Inlineframe sollte sich an einer Stelle befinden die immer aktiv ist.
z.B. Navigationsframe damit beim Aufruf eines anderen Inhaltes der Sound weiterläuft - Wenn die Seite einen farbigen Hintergrund hat muss man 
den Inlineframe und die beiden Seiten farblich anpassen. 

Hoffe damit geholfen zu haben.

Gruß


----------

